# Simple box joint jig needed



## Arkansas Beekeeper (May 23, 2010)

I have searched and searched but can't find a plan to make a simple jig for making box joints with dado blade. Any help appreciated


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's a link to a free set of plans --> BoxJointJig


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/files/boxjoint.pdf


----------



## Arkansas Beekeeper (May 23, 2010)

Perfect, thanks


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

you know, a box joint isn't actually necessary to build hive bodies. especially on home made hives.

a rabbett joint does very well also, requires no complex jigs or equipment. For the woodworking challenged or those who simply want to get things done in a short amount of time.

nothing in the world wrong with a rabbett joint.

for that matter, for years and years , plain old butt joints got the job done also.

There is no right or wrong to hive body construction in terms of construction. 

I only mention this for folks who might have the idea that due to the popularity of box joints sold by the big shops that somehow they are the only acceptable joint type. 

Just sayin.

big Bear


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Those links should help. There are lots of others on the web and some good videos on Youtube about making and using homemade jigs. Practice on scrap wood and you will get a feel for how to set up and adjust the jig. With your homemade jig adjusted correctly, making box joints is not a mysterious, time-consuming craft. It takes me only 3 minutes to cut the box joints for each medium super and I consider myself to be only a fair woodworker.

Once I had my setup perfect, I cut and saved a short piece with both of the types of configurations that I use in a box, the cuts for a long side on one end and the cuts for the short side on the other. (The fingers start in different spots on each.) I use this every time I set up the saw for cutting box joints. Before I cut the actual pieces, I cut a piece of scrap and see how it fits my template piece.

I always mean to order a new miter gauge so I don't have remove the jig each time I need it.

Wayne


----------



## boukers (Aug 4, 2010)

I just went through that process and finished up my first set of boxes/frame. I knew nothing about a joint but with little more than 10 minites on you-tube under "box joint jig" I made my own jig/joints. I'm still amazed how simple and professional it looks. good luck....bouks


----------

